# Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8



## True Monkey (8. Januar 2011)

Nachdem ich nett von unserem Forumjunkie "Quantenlipstream" darum gebeten worden bin habe ich mal ein paar Vergleichstest zwischen Pci-e X16 zu x8 gemacht.

Da ich Bencher bin und mit zocken nicht viel am Hut habe benutze ich dafür Futuremarks ....06 und Vantage 

Zuerst einmal die dafür eingesetzte Hardware...​ 
*P6T7 Ws Supercomputer (zwei nf 200)*
*MSI Gtx 460 *
*Corsair Dominator 1866 cl 7*
*i7 980x Gulftown *​ 
Da ich gleichzeitig einmal testen will in wie weit nf 200 leistung fressen wiederhole ich danach das ganze mit....​ 
*Rampage Extreme III (ohne nf 200)*
*MSI Gtx 460 *
*(SLI mit zwei 8800 GT 1024mb)*
*Corsair Dominator 1866 cl 7*
*i7 980x Gulftown *​ 
Im folgenden ersten Teil nehme ich mir erst mal den 06er vor auf dem P6T7 Ws Supercomputer.
Einmal alles auf stock und dann jeweils mit OC Cpu und OC Graka.
Vor jeden Test führe ich einen neustart des Sys aus um jeweils die gleichen Voraussetzungen zu haben.
Rams lasse ich immer gleich eingestellt da ich nur über den Multi takten werde.
Teil 2 dann mal mit dem Vantage da er Grakalastiger ist um mal zu schauen ob sich dadurch was ändert.
Teil 3 wiederhole ich das ganze auf dem Rampage Extreme III
Teil 4 teste ich dann mal Sli mit zwei älteren Karten ...8800 GT 1024mb
Teil 5 dann mit zwei neueren Karten
Teil 6 ......?...wartet es ab 
Und wenn ich dann nach dem ganzen noch soweit nüchtern bin ein paar Test auf dem Rampage mal mit einem 920i zum vergleich ​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



*Teil I *​ 
*3Dmark 06*​ 
*Cpu @ stock und Graka @stock (x16/x8)*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Cpu @ stock und Graka @ 900/1000 (x16/x8)*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Cpu @ 4,677 ghz Graka @ stock (x16/x8)*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Cpu @ 4,677 ghz Graka @ 900/1000 (x16/x8)*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....Teil zwei kommt gleich​


----------



## True Monkey (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

*Teil II*

*Vantage *​ 

*Cpu @ stock und Graka @stock (x16/x8)*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Cpu @ stock und Graka @ 900/1000 (x16/x8)*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Cpu @ 4,677 ghz Graka @ stock (x16/x8)*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Cpu @ 4,677 ghz Graka @ 900/1000 (x16/x8)*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Bin am umbauen für Teil III​


----------



## True Monkey (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

*Teil III *

*3Dmark 06 auf Rampage Extreme III*​ 

*Cpu @ stock und Graka @stock (x16/x8)*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Cpu @ stock und Graka @ 900/1000 (x16/x8)*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Cpu @ 4,677 ghz Graka @ stock (x16/x8)*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Cpu @ 4,677 ghz Graka @ 900/1000 (x16/x8)*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Rampage überrascht 
Wenn die CPU auf stock läuft ist die performance schlechter wie die des P6T7 Ws Sc ​ 
Aber sobald der Cpu Feuer unterm Hintern gemacht wird wendet sich das Blatt und es ist besser wie das P6T7 Ws Sc ​ 
Da im Vantage wie im Test zwei zu sehen der CPU Takt nicht viel ändert verzichte ich auf die Tests mit OC der Cpu im Vantage.
Der Gulftown fährt die Karte bei Standarttakt schon voll aus ​ 


*Vantage auf Rampage Extreme III*​ 

*Cpu @ stock und Graka @stock (x16/x8)*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Cpu @ stock und Graka @ 900/1000 (x16/x8)*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.......​ 

Teil IV in arbeit ....*Sli *​


----------



## True Monkey (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

*Teil IV*​ 
*SLI*​ 
*Rampage Extreme III mit 8800 GT SLI*​ 
*3D mark 06*​ 

*Cpu @ stock und Graka @stock (x16x16/x8x8)*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Cpu @ stock und Graka @ 710/920 (x16x16/x8x8) *​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Cpu @ 4,677 ghz Graka @ stock (x16x16/x8x8)*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Cpu @ 4,677 ghz Graka @ 710/920 (x16x16/x8x8)*​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nicht wundern das bei GPU-z SLI nicht angezeigt wird (Ist ein GPU-z Bug unter XP bei dem verwendeten Treiber ​ 


*Vantage*​ 


*Cpu @ stock und Graka @stock (x16x16/x8x8)*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Cpu @ stock und Graka @ 710/920 (x16x16/x8x8)*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Cpu @ 4,677 ghz Graka @ 710/920 (x16x16/x8x8)*​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








​ 
...*erste Überraschung *​ 
...bei den kleinen alten Karten mach es so gut wie keinen Unterschied ob x16x16 oder x8x8​ 





So der nächste Test dauert etwas bis er kommt da ich erst einmal passende Grakas dafür brauche ​ 
bis dahin .....​ 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...a4862f90ec51663fefb797767b1b1b85-17702-1.html​


----------



## True Monkey (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

4..........


----------



## True Monkey (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

5...........


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Schon mal sehr geil und vielen Dank für deine Mühe, mein Meister 
.. dein ergebenster Padawan.


----------



## Forti (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Ach Mensch, so ist er unser True Monkey, Hut ab, haste wiedermal Geil gemacht. 
Danke.


----------



## der_knoben (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Hey, cooler Test.
Was natürlich auch noch gut wäre, wäre ein Dual-GPU-Test zwischen 2x16Lanes und 2x8Lanes.

Vllt bekommst du das ja auch noch hin, da das in Bezug auf Sockel 1156/1155 auch oft nachgefragt wird, inwieweit es dort Performanceeinbußen gibt.

MfG


----------



## True Monkey (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Teil II hinzugefügt

@der_knoben

Jepp ein SLi test mache ich auch noch aber vor Montag komme ich an keine zweite ran ....vllt mache ich aber mal einen zwischendurch mit zwei 88er GT


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Das wäre nicht schlecht, zwei ältere Karten und zwei neuere.
Vielleicht mal die beiden 8800GT gegen eine GTX 470 oder so. 

Mein Tipp: Wenn du SLI machst, dann einmal mit Standardtakt für den Prozessor und dann übertaktet, damit man klar sehen kann, dass der Prozessor die Bremse bei Multi GPU ist.

Du machst das schon True.


----------



## danomat (8. Januar 2011)

Ein hoch auf true monkey. Am Ende noch ein Fazit und dann als sticky im Hardware fred


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Jop, sollte man auf jeden Fall irgendwo hinpacken, damit die SLI/CF Fans nicht superteure Bretter kaufen, weil sie meinen 2x 16 Lanes zu brauchen.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Teil II hinzugefügt
> 
> 
> Jepp ein SLi test mache ich auch noch aber vor Montag komme ich an keine zweite ran ....


 
Kannste Dir ersparen:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/16/sli_cfx_pcie_bandwidth_perf_x16x16_vs_x16x8/2


----------



## Own3r (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Man machst du dir viel Arbeit ! Ich finde es richtig gut das du das machst, dann ist endlich Klarheit


----------



## True Monkey (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

@zündeldings
Nur das ich auch noch mit boards teste mit oder ohne nf 200 

Und dann auch noch mit verschiedenen graka generationen .........und mir ist gerade eh langweilig und ich brauche kurzweil beim trinken 

Und wenn es dir nicht gefällt kannst du ja getrost diesen Thread ignorieren


----------



## lu89 (8. Januar 2011)

Echt tolle Sache! Ist ja mal ganz nett, das so vergleichen zu können.


----------



## danomat (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

echt hammer. in paar minütchen so einen test zu machen. ich bräucht schon ne stunde nur um den ersten beitrag so zu formatieren XDD

ohnehin ist dieser test mit den ganzen screenshots viel übersichtlicher und aussagekräftiger wie der auf hardocp.

und noch dazu auf deutsch^^. was für viele ein augenschmaus im vergleich zu loddars bestem fränglisch ist XD

und pcgh freut sich obendrein auch noch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Jop, Einfach nur "REspekt" sagen, reicht schon nicht mehr.
Grandios gemacht, bleib am Ball, True.
Zeig und auch mal Quad SLI mit 4x 16 Lanes und mit 4x 8 Lanes.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*



True Monkey schrieb:


> @zündeldings
> Nur das ich auch noch mit boards teste mit oder ohne nf 200
> 
> Und dann auch noch mit verschiedenen graka generationen .........und mir ist gerade eh langweilig und ich brauche kurzweil beim trinken
> ...


 
Hey, hey, Soviel lange Weile???... da wärst Du in der Politik besser aufgehoben , kannst Dich da auch für Bedürftige stark machen, die unfähig und zu faul sind, sich eigenständig zu informieren. 
Vielleicht werd ich dein Berater  . Kann Dir dann Informationen zusammentragen, die schon längst bekannt und Du verpackst sie Neu!
Gute Ideee, bis berlin.....oder Bonn, cheers

*PS*: Mit NF200 ist nicht entscheidend schneller, wenn überhaupt


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Teil III hinzugefügt

@zündelholz



> *PS*: Mit NF200 ist nicht entscheidend schneller, wenn überhaupt


 
Anscheinend weißt du es ja nicht 

Dann schau dir mal Teil III an den der bringt eine Überraschung ....wozu so ein test doch alles gut sein kann 

Politik habe ich schon lange aufgegeben ......im Kanzleramt ist das Inet so lahm


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Teil III hinzugefügt
> 
> @zündelholz
> 
> ...


 


Uncoretakt NF200: 3742Mhz 
Uncoretakt ohne NF200: 2803Mhz 

Wozu ein test, ohne gleiche CPU-Bedingungen, gerade beim 06er


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Politik habe ich schon lange aufgegeben ......im Kanzleramt ist das Inet so lahm



Bis das Trockeneis zu dir gelangt ist, hats der BND schon lange verdunsten lassen.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

@zündel

edit ...ok 

da hat sich ein fehler eingeschlichen ....werde wohl wiederholen müssen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Ich finde die Tests sehr gut, zeigen sie doch auf jeden Fall, dass der Unterschie 8x zu 16x wirklich nicht sehr groß ist, egal ob jetzt übertaktet oder nicht.
Also genau das, was ich erwartet habe.

Mich würde PCIe 4x aber echt mal interessieren.
Irgendwann muss die GraKa doch mal einbrechen.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*



True Monkey schrieb:


> @zündel
> 
> edit ...ok
> 
> da hat sich ein fehler eingeschlichen ....werde wohl wiederholen müssen


 

1. Nörgle ich hier nicht rum, siehe mein ersten Post mit dem Link-war eigentlich als kleine Hilfe gedacht.

2. Stell doch den Uncore-takt im Rampage höher (siehe dein gelöschter Text)

3. Und wenn nun das NF200Board mit gleichen CPU-Testeinstellungen weiterhin (im 70er-Bereich) mit ca. 2FPs schneller ist, dann geb ich Dir recht- ---- NF200 Boards sind entscheidend besser und die Werte sind auf keinen Fall zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

...ich habe ja meinen Post gelöscht da ich ja bemerkt hatte das mir ein Fehler eingeschlichen ist .....bin schon am wiederholen 

naja das gegenteil von nörgeln machst du ja gerade auch nicht .....auch ich habe deinen ersten post gelesen bevor du ihn gelöscht hast


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Das scheint hier richtig interessant zu werden.
*Popcorn raushol*


----------



## danomat (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

oh ja XD.  monkey: leg dir mal ne webcam mit livestream zu XDDDDD


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*



True Monkey schrieb:


> naja das gegenteil von nörgeln machst du ja gerade auch nicht .....auch ich habe deinen ersten post gelesen bevor du ihn gelöscht hast


 

Na dann weisste ja jetzt, dass ich nicht sooo ein Pöser bin 
Ohne jetzt stänkern zu wollen-wirklich interessant ist, ob 16x8x8 gegenüber 16x16x16 limitiert , am besten mit 580ern getestet.....


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Interessanter Vergleich, aber insgesamt keine neue Erkenntnis.
AMD Radeon HD 5870 PCI-Express Scaling Review - Page 1/26 | techPowerUp


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Mal schauen ob ich Montag die passenden karten da habe ...dann mache ich das


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich Montag die passenden karten da habe ...dann mache ich das


 

Danach  macht dann  der "Blechdesigner" das Listen-update


----------



## der_knoben (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

@Schnitzel: ISt richtig, allerdings will er ja noch mit SLI/CF testen, wo es quasi keine/kaum übersichtliche Tests gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Jop, teste auch noch mal eine Runde ATI/AMD Karten, obs da genauso ist wie bei Nvidia oder ob da 2x 16 Lanes doch mehr reißen als 2x 8 Lanes.


----------



## knarf0815 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

interessanter geiler test 
montag schön weitermachen


----------



## LosUltimos (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Schöner test 
Freue mich schon auf weitere ergebnisse.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Erster multi GPU test hinzugefügt


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*



Forti schrieb:


> Ach Mensch, so ist er unser True Monkey, Hut ab, haste wiedermal Geil gemacht.
> Danke.



Ist halt unser super True....


----------



## HAWX (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Nice True Monkey sehr interessante Tests. Ich bin vor allem auf AMD-Karten gespannt.
Weiter so und vielen Dank das du dir die Zeit nimmst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Lass ja nichts aus. Teste auch mal die Mittelklassekarten oder takte die CPUs mal runter, mal schauen, wie sich niedriger Takt auswirkt.


----------



## Forti (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Das dieses Thema sicherlich viele interessiert und es dazu immer wieder Fragen gibt, bin ich der Meinung man sollte das anpinnen. Auch schon weil sich True solch große Mühe und Arbeit macht  und hier einen mehr als ausführlichen Test niederschriebt.

In diesem Sinne /sing für pin!


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ...erste Überraschung
> 
> ...bei den kleinen alten Karten mach es so gut wie keinen Unterschied ob x16x16 oder x8x8
> 
> bis dahin .....


 
...sauf mal schön!

@Topic

Mit den Grossen  bitte  auch im GPU-Limit testen.
Meine Erfahrungen: In hohen Auflösungen/Qualität  ist der   Unterschied   zwischen 16x16 und 8x8 marginaler denn je.
Machst du mit MGpu der Grossen , auch noch einen   Vergleich zum NF200??


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*



ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> *PS*: Mit NF200 ist nicht entscheidend schneller, wenn überhaupt


 


True Monkey schrieb:


> Teil III hinzugefügt
> 
> @zündelholz
> 
> ...


 

Cpu @ stock und Graka @ 900/1000
16x16
*EDIT: *Vantage mit Nf200: 49,83fps 45,56fps
Vantage R III ohne NF200: 50,14fps 45,49fps


----------



## True Monkey (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Ich meinte eher das das wenn die CPU auf stock ist das Rampage schlechter ist wie das SC aber sobald die CPU übertaktet wird das Rampage besser ist(o6)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Da sieht man dann, dass das Rampage eine reine OC Bude ist. 
Muckies ohne Ende, aber erst, wenn man sie trainiert.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher das das wenn die CPU auf stock ist das Rampage schlechter ist wie das SC aber sobald die CPU übertaktet wird das Rampage besser ist(o6)


 
Also kann man schreiben: Im Overclocking-Zeitalter brauchts kein NF200


----------



## ChavezD (10. Januar 2011)

Mein Gott hast du Zeit 
Aber find ich Ne echt super Sache, weiter so!

---------------------------
Gesendet von meinem HTC, sry für schreibfehler


----------



## STSLeon (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Sehr sehr geil True! Das hat wirklich gefehlt, jetzt schnallen sogar die Anfänger, dass sie kein Brett für 180€, weil die irgendwann mal ein Multi GPU Gespann betreiben wollen.


----------



## Forti (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil True! Das hat wirklich gefehlt, jetzt schnallen sogar die Anfänger, dass sie kein Brett für 180€, weil die irgendwann mal ein Multi GPU Gespann betreiben wollen.



Was möchte uns dieser User damit sagen? Kein Brett für ..., weil....?

Ich weiss Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache, aber Bitte wir sind doch nicht alle Piet Klocke die das so verstehen wie Du


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Ich hab mir ein Brett für 200€ gekauft und es macht nur 2x 8 Lanes. 
Wieso sind Intel Bretter so schweineteuer, wenn man mal etwas bessere Ausstaung haben will?


----------



## Jan565 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein Brett für 200€ gekauft und es macht nur 2x 8 Lanes.
> Wieso sind Intel Bretter so schweineteuer, wenn man mal etwas bessere Ausstaung haben will?




<Ironie>
Weil man bei Intel für den Namen zahlt  und nicht für die Leistung.
<Ironie/>


Danke True! 

Ein sehr anschaulicher Test. 

Zeigt deutlich das 16x/16x zu 8x/8x im normalen bereich so gut wie nichts bringt. 

Mich würde so ein Test jetzt mal mit ATi interessieren wie es da genau aussieht.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*



Forti schrieb:


> Das dieses Thema sicherlich viele interessiert und es dazu immer wieder Fragen gibt, bin ich der Meinung man sollte das anpinnen. Auch schon weil sich True solch große Mühe und Arbeit macht  und hier einen mehr als ausführlichen Test niederschriebt.
> 
> In diesem Sinne /sing für pin!



Sehe ich nicht anders...verdient hat er es.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

NF200 16x16x16 vs RIII Extreme 16x8x8 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=305564&stc=1&d=1295477183

Wo ist nun der grosse Vorteil von NF200?? 


Quelle vom EVGA-Ergebnis:  http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f153/futuremark-3dmark-11-benchmarkthread-rangliste-767394.html


----------



## kreids (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Echt ein sehr schöner test!
Hast da wirklich super arbeit geleistet!

vor allem interresiert mich das zur zeit weil ich mir schon die ganze zeit gedacht habe wieso die so wenige boards mit 16x/16x anbieten bei sockel 1156/1155.

bin auf die restlichen tests sehr gespannt.

ab an die pinnwand mit dem Test!!

*ECHT NICE TRUE!*

mfg


----------



## Hübie (20. Januar 2011)

Also da ich schon seid einigen Generationen mit MGPU zock(!) kann ich diese theoretischen Tests nur teilweise bestätigen. Meistens bringt in Spielen x16/x16 2.0 doch weitaus mehr als man denkt.
In anderen Fällen ist jedoch x8/x8 sogar schneller. Aber das ist die Ausnahme.

bye Hübie


----------



## buzz243 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*



nachdem ich auf 890GX (FX war hier grad nicht verfuegbar  
und 460gtx umgestiegen bin, hat mich der moegliche unterschied sehr interessiert. (ist die karte im 16x slot blockiert das den pci wo ne audigy2 rein sollte)

dein umfangreicher test bestaetigt, was andere (webseiten) nur deutlich kuerzer testen/erlaeutern:
sobald fullHD und/oder hohe quali settings verwendet werden, ist es eigentlich schnurz.

geil, also kann ich die audigy nutzne ohne andauernd an den "leistungsverlust" vom 8x zu denken


----------



## Airblade85 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

geil kann ich also doch mal im laufe des jahres auf ein CF System umsteigen....Hab ein Gigabyte GA-MA790GPT-UD3H mit 790GX Chipsatz


----------



## knarf0815 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

hey True Monkey wann denkst du geht´s hier weiter ?
bin doch schon sehr gespannt auf deine ergebnisse


----------



## Pumpi (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*



> So der nächste Test dauert etwas bis er kommt da ich erst einmal passende Grakas dafür brauche
> 
> 
> bis dahin ..... saufen


 
Ich sauf jetzt seit 4 Wochen, ich kann nicht mehr.

GTX 580@1000Mhz muß aber schon noch kommen 



> * (Für Quanti)*


 
Meine letzte Hoffnung zu meinem Seelenfrieden.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

haha

sry ...mein asus Supercomputer ist gerade in der RMA und auf meinen RE III ist ein Pci-e geschossen 

Egal sobald ich das P67 workstation dahabe gibt es ein Update mit zwei gtx 560 ti


----------



## Pumpi (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Suppi, auch gut 

P.s: Mein Beileid zur Hardware Schrottung


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Wenn du soweit bist, packst du dann auch noch mal nen Test mit ner Single-Karte auf 8/16 Fach mit rein?
Wäre ein Prima Anhaltspunkt für alle die zB. noch mit einem gepimpten Q6600 und einem P35 Brett unterwegs sind.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8  (Für Quanti)*

Den test mit einer 560er auf p67 kann ich schon machen ....eine und ein p8p67 pro +2600k habe ich schon 

Heute abend stell ich den rein.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Februar 2011)

Tag die Herren...

Auf Wunsch wurde der Thread gepinnt! 

Gute Arbeit, True Monkey! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## jurawi (22. Februar 2011)

kurze frage : ich kenn mich hier nicht also gut aus was das mit den 8x/8x und den 16x/16x angeht.. frage daher mal, wieviel leistungsunterschied es zwischen den beiden gibt ? habe zurzeit ein asus p8p67 pro und habe vor 2x580 zu holen... hab gehört das ich mit einem 8x/8x 20 % wenige rleistung habe , stimmt das ? lohnt es sich ,  für 70 euro  aufpreis ein ws revolution zu nehmeen ?


----------



## Papzt (22. Februar 2011)

Alter....genau dafür ist dieser Thread doch da -.-'
Wie wärs, wenn du mal von Seite 1 aus liest


----------



## Baer.nap (22. Februar 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Alter....genau dafür ist dieser Thread doch da -.-'
> Wie wärs, wenn du mal von Seite 1 aus liest


 
Es kommt aber auch auf die auflösung/anwendung an 
bei 3 monitor betrieb sinds schon wieder 2-3% mehr wasde verlierst


----------



## cortez91 (22. Februar 2011)

jurawi schrieb:


> kurze frage : ich kenn mich hier nicht also gut aus was das mit den 8x/8x und den 16x/16x angeht.. frage daher mal, wieviel leistungsunterschied es zwischen den beiden gibt ? habe zurzeit ein asus p8p67 pro und habe vor 2x580 zu holen... hab gehört das ich mit einem 8x/8x 20 % wenige rleistung habe , stimmt das ? lohnt es sich ,  für 70 euro  aufpreis ein ws revolution zu nehmeen ?



Schau dir doch die Ergebnisse auf der ersten Seite an. Ich versteh sowieso nicht, wieso man 800 Euro für zwei Grafikkarten ausgeben kann, aber dann nicht noch den Hunni für ein gescheites SLI Board mit 2 PCIE x 16 Plätzen übrig hat


----------



## kmf (22. Februar 2011)

Mich würde viel eher interessieren, wie sich eine Kombination aus einem 16 Lane- und einem 8 Lane-Port bei aktuellen Karten verhält. Und zwar nicht auf die Performance, sondern auf das Auftreten von Mikrorucklern. Ist es dann stärker ausgeprägt als bei 2x16 Lanes?

Reine Performance-Vergleiche gibt es schon einige. Aber dem wahren Problem hat sich noch keiner gewidmet. 




cortez91 schrieb:


> Schau dir doch die Ergebnisse auf der ersten Seite an. Ich versteh sowieso nicht, wieso man 800 Euro für zwei Grafikkarten ausgeben kann, aber dann nicht noch den Hunni für ein gescheites SLI Board mit 2 PCIE x 16 Plätzen übrig hat


Wenn du Ahnung von aktuellen Boards hättest, wüsstest du, dass dein Einwand fürn Poppo ist.


----------



## jurawi (22. Februar 2011)

eine einfache antwort hätte  es auch getan -_- aber gut...zu solchen leuten sag ich einfach nichts..hat sich damit erledigt..danke für die tolle hilfe


----------



## Papzt (22. Februar 2011)

Ist doch so...warum macht True hier ein Thread auf, testet und dokumentiert sich "den A*sch ab", wenn hinterher eh alle zu faul sind sich die Sachen anzugucken und lieber wieder nachgefragt wird? Sorry, aber das verstehe ich nicht wirklich


----------



## Hübie (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habe damals auch umfangreiche Test gemacht (die pdf-Datei anklicken). Heraus kam das es so um die 5% Leistungsverlust waren wenn man statt x16/x16 x8/x8 nutzt. Bei neueren Karten kann das Ergebnis aber gerade im Highend-Segment ganz anders aussehen.

Aber eher schlechter, da die Datenmengen sich vergößern.


----------



## jack1991 (27. März 2011)

gute Test die du da machst, 
freu mich schon auf den nächsten^^

mich würde der unterscheid bei modernen karten zb gtx 480 bei 16/16 und 8/8 interssieren...


----------



## BxBender (3. April 2011)

Ich habe die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass man auf jeden Fall 16 Lanes nutzen sollte, zumindest bei einer einzelnen Grafikkarte.
Bei 4 Lanes bricht die Leistung bei einigen aktuellen Spielen dermaßen in den Keller, da hatte ich bei einem Spiel nur noch 20% der möglichen Ausgangsleistung.
Hängt auch wohl stark davon ab, wieviel das Spiel die Datenautobahn, also z.B. wegen der ganzen Physikspielereien, nutzen möchte.
Ältere Games laufen z.B. stellenweise komplett ohne (merkliche) Einbußen bei 4x.
Der 3D Mark 2006 z.B. hatte exakt die gleiche Punktzahl.
Das Spiel Darksiders hingegen hatte nur noch 20% der Minimalframes.
F1 2010 büßte 2/3 der Frames ein.
Borderlands, PES 2011 und Weitere waren systemtypisch gut spielbar, da habe ich aber dann nicht direkt verglichen, ob (viel) mehr möglich gewesen wäre.
Also ich kann mich an ältere tests vor Jahren erinnern, das hat die PCGH schon herausgefunden, dass in bestimmten Situationen 8x udn insbesondere 4x Leistugn einbüen können.
Da die Ansprüche meinen eigenen Erfahren nach doch wesentlich höher liegen (können), ist also absolut zu einer 16x Anbindung zu raten.
Das würde ich so auch bei SLI oder crossfirebetrieb so handhaben.
Denn da wird ja noch mehr Kommunikation betrieben. Zumal man ja extra alle Einstellungen hochdrehen wird, was mit einer höheren Datenbahnnutzung gleichzusetzen ist.


----------



## Pumpi (3. April 2011)

jack1991 schrieb:


> gute Test die du da machst,
> freu mich schon auf den nächsten^^
> mich würde der unterscheid bei modernen karten zb gtx 480 bei 16/16 und 8/8 interssieren...



Ja würde mich auch immer noch interessieren so ein highend Vegleich, auch Quanti kann es sicherlich garnicht erwarten. 

Aber bevor wir so einen Test mit geOC'den magnum Karten sehen, werden wir wohl eher das Wohnzimmer vom True Monkey Live und in Farbe sehen (Schreibtischthread) 



BxBender schrieb:


> Da die Ansprüche meinen eigenen Erfahren nach doch wesentlich höher liegen (können), ist also absolut zu einer 16x Anbindung zu raten.Das würde ich so auch bei SLI oder crossfirebetrieb so handhaben.Denn da wird ja noch mehr Kommunikation betrieben. Zumal man ja extra alle Einstellungen hochdrehen wird, was mit einer höheren Datenbahnnutzung gleichzusetzen ist.



Ja genau, sag mir doch mal ein Board mit 48 nativen Lanes zur CPU für mein nächstes SLI Projekt


----------



## böhser onkel (5. April 2011)

na ich glaub das merkt man nich so den verlust oder ?


----------



## avio1982 (13. Juni 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:
			
		

> na ich glaub das merkt man nich so den verlust oder ?



Also ich habe persönlich nichts vom unterschied gemerkt. Hat aber nichts zu heißen


----------



## belle (14. Juni 2011)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass das schonmal gesagt wurde: 
Ein sehr feiner Test, danke! 
Ich hatte ähnlich geringe Leistungseinbußen damals mit meinem Radeon 3870 Crossfire (2x 2.0 16x, später 3x 2.0 8x)
Den PCIe 2.0 16x Steckplatz kann man wohl mit einer Grafikkarte mit 2 GPUs am besten ausreizen. Da wird der Unterschied zu 8x bestimmt größer ausfallen, oder?


----------



## buzz243 (26. Juni 2011)

nachdem ich bei meinem board (asus M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3) feststellen musste, das der (obere) 8x port schneller ist als der 16x (mit OC GTX460/1gb), glaub ich nix mehr 

aber generell sagen verschiedene webseiten (guru3d,THG etc.) das der unterschied marginal ausfaellt und beim zocken mit 1 oder 2 karten nicht ins gewicht fallen sollte.
von den groessten karten oder quad-sli/fire mal abgesehen, aber da sollte dann auch mehr geld in die restliche hardware einfliesen.
schliesslich kauf ich auch keinen sportwagen fuer 100K+ und spar dann an den reifen...


----------



## jack1991 (21. September 2011)

Hallo leute,

heute ist meine GTX 480 zotac amp gekommen, natürlich gleich eingebaut.

ich habe :
- formatiert und windows 7 64 bit neu installiert
- chipsatz treiber usw installiert ( keine anderen programme)
- grafikkartentreiber 287.27 beta installiert
- dann den sli patch 1.5 beta installiert ( habe diese anleitung strickt befolgt: [How To] Sli auf jedem Chipsatz)

nach dem neustart konnte ich im NV-treiber SLI aktivieren.

mit furmark benchmark 720 ausbrobiert und es hat funktioniert.
1 GPU= ca 3000 punkte
SLI= über 6000 punkte

nur jetzt kommt mein problem.

habe dann BFBC2 installiert, update gemacht. als ich es gestartet habe hat der bildschrim stark geflackert, als würde man andauernd blinzeln. Es lief aber noch!!!

habe dann die sli brücke auf den 2. steckplatz gesetzt, fehler bleibt weiterhin.

habe danach den Nvidia Mod-treiber 285.27 beta installiert. danach war das flackern bei BFBC2 weg. wenn ich mich aber ingame anmelde friert der pc komplett ein!!!

es liegt dabei nicht am netzteil. bei furmark zieht der pc 746watt, und der pc bleibt den ganzen test über stabil. und bei BFBC2 steht der verbrauch bei knapp 400 Watt.

habe dann noch mal alle treiber deinstalliert und mit dem NVtreiber 280.26 ausprobiert. 

UND DER FEHLER BLEIBT!!!!!

woran kann das liegen??

habe mal NFS Shift 2 ausprobiert und da gings wunderbar und der pc lief stabil. nur als ich den mod treiber installiert habe flackert das bild bei shift

brauche unbedingt eure hilfe.

will unbedingt F1 2011 mit SLI spielen^^. vill kommste das morgen der dhl, dann werde ich das gleich auch mal testen.

aso, an den temperaturen liegt auch nicht. wenn der fehler autritt haben die gerade mal 50 grad drauf.


PS: 
habe eben noch BFBC2 gespielt und da gings ca 15 min ohne probleme oder irgendwelche fehler. nur dann ist er wieder eingefroren.
als Fehlermeldung kommt folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hübie (22. September 2011)

Ich habe keine Ahnung warum du das hier rein schreibst, aber belassen wir es mal dabei.

Du kannst die .dmp-Datei mal selber analysieren (hier ne Kurzbeschreibung) oder hier hochladen. Mit den Infos auf dem screenshot kann man net viel anfangen 

Ist dein Windows denn auch aktuell? Du musst nach einer Neuinstallation so 3-4 mal neustarten und immer wieder Windows Update starten eh es fertig ist (alternativ ein Updatepack laden). Es gab anfangs (vereinzelt) Probleme mit MGPU+Win7x64. <-- War Vista nicht 7!

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher obs auch am Board liegen könnte, da es ja offiziell kein SLi unterstützt. Wie der Treiber im SLi arbeitet weiß ich nämlich nicht, aber über den Chipsatz wird der komplette PCIe-Verkehr geregelt. Teste die Karten aber auch mal einzeln in beiden Slots (Karte A in Slot X, dann Y anschließend Karte B in Slot X und dann Y). Tja ansonsten google mal obs Probleme mit dem P45 im SLi gibt. Gehts denn ohne Brücke?
Also bis dahin alles Gute 

LG Hübie

Edit: Schau auch mal in den BIOS Optionen was man da so bzgl. PCIe einstellen kann.


----------



## jack1991 (23. September 2011)

OHH,

sehe grade das es das falsche Thema ist, SORRY.
trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Hübie (23. September 2011)

Dann melde dich mal wenn du die Tipps befolgt hast. Ich krame derweil mal weiter in der Trickkiste


----------



## jack1991 (23. September 2011)

hi, 
habe es Gestern Abend nochmal versucht und nimm an das es an BFBC2 liegt, dass da i-was bei der Installation fehlgeschlagen ist oder weil Windows nicht mit ALLEN Updates versehn war.
Denn Unigine Heaven und Furmark Benchmark laufen ohne Probleme. Was ich bei BFBC2 noch beobachten konnte war das die CPU mit knapp 95% ausgelastet war, vorher lag es bei max 50%. 
Zumal ich auch das Spiel nicht minimieren konnte, da ist er sofort eingefroren, was vorher ohne Probleme und ohne langes warten ging. Selbst bei GTA4 konnte ich minimieren und gleich sofort wieder ins Spiel, 
daher denke ich mal das es an BFBC2 liegt. 

Warum habe ich keine Ahnung.

Habe gestern Nacht nochmals Formatiert und seit dem läuft der PC ohne Probleme, habe aber BFBC2 noch net installiert. Will nicht schon wieder das System mit Fehlern versehen, kommt ja eh bald BF3^^


----------



## loltheripper (23. September 2011)

ich hatte ein ähnliches problem als ich meine radeon 6970 eingebaut hatte und bfbc2 gespielt habe und hab folgendes gemacht: cmos reset (netzteil ausstecken und mainboardbatterie raus 2min warten dann wieder rein), bios update und msi afterburner bissl übertaktet. Weis ned was davon genau geholfen danach liefs wieder flüssig mit 200fps probiers mal und melde dich wieder


----------



## jack1991 (23. September 2011)

hey, 
habe mal resettet, bringt nix. 

übertakten fällt wegen der zu hohen temps weg.

wollte grade f1 2011 spielen und da friert der pc ein. 
wie kann das sein das er in benchmark stabil bleibt und in spielen einfriert???

kann es an der cpu liegen, die geht beim starten des spiels auf 100%. was er in benchmark nicht macht


Edit:

wenn ich sli deaktiviere und die 2. gpu für physx benutzt wird läufts ohneprobleme bisjetzt.
damit bin ich aber net einverstanden.


----------



## Bockisch (8. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schöner Test und interessant zu sehen was für eine Unterscheid es ausmacht


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

Bockisch schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test und interessant zu sehen was für eine Unterscheid es ausmacht




nämlich fast gar keinen wenn man CF/SLI betreibt


----------



## Hübie (9. Oktober 2011)

Wann gehts denn mal mit aktuellen Karten weiter?


----------



## Jan565 (13. Oktober 2011)

@ True,

wann gibt es denn endlich 4 und 5  würde gerne mal den Test mit 2 GTX580 oder 6970 sehen wenn du hast und kannst.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Frage meine zwei 570 GTX laufen beide nur mit 8 Lanes ist das normal?

Bild: unbenannt0hqj4.png - abload.de


----------



## Pumpi (11. Dezember 2011)

Auf einem einfachen SB Board z.Bsp Ja. Nenne die Hardware Freund


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (11. Dezember 2011)

Intel Core i7 2600K + Thermalright Archon
Gigabyte Z68 XP UD5
8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600 Mhz
2x MSI 570 GTX Twin Frozr III
Auzentech Xfi Home Theater HD


----------



## Pumpi (12. Dezember 2011)

Jupp du hast auch nur zwei 8x PCI-E Lanes, wie ich auch, passt schon für zwei Grakas.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (12. Dezember 2011)

Achsoo danke für die Antwort, wenn ich die X79 Boards sehe würde ich auch gerne eins haben wollen, aber ich darf nich da hat meine Regierung was gegen.


----------



## Hübie (12. Dezember 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> [..] ich darf nich da hat meine Regierung was gegen.



 Ja die lieben Frauen. Ich hatte neulich ne zweite GTX 580 im Visier als plötzlich das Nudelholz hinter mir geschwungen wurde


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (12. Dezember 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Ja die lieben Frauen. Ich hatte neulich ne zweite GTX 580 im Visier als plötzlich das Nudelholz hinter mir geschwungen wurde


 


Nich meine Frau sondern meine Mutter


----------



## Hübie (12. Dezember 2011)

Und die is keine Frau?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (12. Dezember 2011)

Doch, aber wir wohnen zusammen und da kann ich mir solche Spielerreien nich erlauben, sieht man ja hier im Forum zu was das führt bezüglich 290 Treiber und Sli aktivieren Blackscreen Geschichten, ich wäre hier beinahe ausgerastet als das nicht mehr funktionierte mit dem Treiber.


----------



## Hübie (16. Dezember 2011)

Naja ich bin auch froh das ich es nicht getan habe. Statt dessen wurden 700€ in Winterkleidung investiert, was sich jetzt schon ausgezahlt hat  - aber hey wir werden total OT! Können das gerne per PN fortsetzen.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich dich nich gerade im 3D Center gesehen.

lg


----------



## Hübie (21. Dezember 2011)

Da bin ich auch, ja.  Bin da sogar recht aktiv.


----------



## Eldiabolo (13. Juni 2012)

HI!

Ich wollte den Thread mal zu einer Disskussion wieder aufleben lassen. Wir sind ja nun erfolgreich im Zeitalter von PCI-E 3.0 angekommen und wissen auch alles dass 3.0 so garkeinen Vorteil gegenüber 2.0 bei Grakas bringt. Jetzt kam mir in den Kopf, dass sich diese "überflüssig" Bandbreit doch wunderbar nutzten lässt um z.B. auf einem Z77-Board SLI/CF zu betreiben, oder?! Wikipedia sagt, dass die Bandbreite bei 3.0 @8x fast der von 2.0 @16x entspricht. Und da ein Z77 Chipsatz ja max 16 Lanes zur Verfügung stellen kann, hätte man ja theoretisch die gleiche Bandbreite für ein SLI/CF-Gespann bei 3.0 @8x wie bei 2.0 @16x (wofür man ja noch zu teuren x79 Mainboards greifen muss)
Sagt doch mal ob ich da den richgtigen Gedankengang habe und vllt hat ja sogar jmd die Möglichkeit mal nen Test zu machen.

Fabian

Artikel Wikipedia


----------



## Hübie (14. Juni 2012)

Allein durch die unterschiedlichen Kodierungen (8b10b vs. 128b130b) hast du deutlich weniger overhead (25% vs 1,6%) und kannst die Bandbreite effizienter nutzen. Also ist dein Gedankengang nicht verkehrt. Es ist wie gesagt ab PCI-E 2.0 x8 _fast_ egal was du machst, denn die Schwankungen sind einfach zu gering. CFX/SLi sollte man eh nur mit fetten Grakas machen und diese wiederum fährt man ja gerne voll aus (SSAA/max Details/hohe Auflösung etc..) wodurch die Unterschiede noch geringer werden (da GPU-Limit).

Also zermater dir mal net die Rübe. Wenn du Zeit, Geld und Lust hast bau dir eine zweite Karte ein und lasse die mit einer x8/x8 Konfig flitzen. 

btw: Die PEG-Lanes kommen von der CPU nicht vom Chipsatz.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (26. Juli 2012)

Das klaut kaum leistung, finde ich cool


----------



## FlasherBasher (27. Juli 2012)

Genau was ich gesucht habe. Hab nämlich auch ein GTX680 auf x16 und eine auf x8.
Jetzt hab ich die Bestätigung das es nur ein minimaler unterschied ist.


----------



## Hübie (28. Juli 2012)

Bedenke dass der Test etwas älter ist und mit schwachen Karten durchgeführt wurde. Aber besonders wenn PCI-E 3.0 zum Einsatz kommt ist es so ziemlich Wurscht on x8 oder x16


----------



## Marci010593 (24. August 2012)

Guter Test den du da gemacht hast zwar mit älteren Karten, aber ich glaube für viele hat es sich gelohnt.
Bin darüber auch sehr froh den Test gelesen zu haben bin selbst im Besitz eines Asus Formula IV AM3, und 
dieser Test kam einfach nur Gelegen


----------



## reinhardrudi (1. September 2012)

hi
hab mal getestet mit einer HD 7970 aufm Z77 + 3770k
3Dmark Vantage
1) 7970 x16 PCIe 2.0 --- 34196
2)7970 x 8 PCIe 2.0  ---33935
3) 7970 x8 PCIe 3.0 --- 34154

mfg


----------



## Hübie (2. September 2012)

Und nun?


----------



## unthinkable (12. Juni 2013)

Sehr interessant das Ganze, nur leider lohnt sich für mich eine 2. Gtx 680 nicht mehr, da teurer als die 770 und langsamer.
Mal schauen was ich im Laden für die 680 noch bekomme.


----------



## Hübie (13. Juni 2013)

Ich verstehe den Sinn deine Beitrags nicht  (Okay meiner ist auch gerade unsinnig *duck und weg* )


----------



## chappy086 (3. Juni 2014)

Sagt mal. Glaubt ihr macht es etwas aus dass ich die Radeon R9 295x2 unter PCI E 2.0 betreibe statt 3.0?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Bei AMD macht das um 10% aus wenn ich nicht irre.
Aber eine R9 295 X2 ist schon eine Hausnummer was Abwärme und Leistungsaufnahme angeht.


----------



## chappy086 (3. Juni 2014)

Also von der Lautstärke her find ich sie besser als die GF Titan die ich vorher hatte. Kühler ist sie auch um 20°. 
Also bleibt nur das Stromargument, welches mir bei 16 cent Strompreis ziemlich egal ist.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Dann kauf sie dir und probiere sie aus.
Feedback ist sehr gerne gesehen.


----------



## chappy086 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich hab sie ja schon 
Deshalb kann ich ja auch behaupten dass sie leiser ist als meine Titan.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Ach so. Du hast sie schon. 
Wieso kaufst du dir denn nicht ein Z77 Board? 
Geld scheint ja nicht das Problem zu sein wenn du dir so eine Grafikkarte kaufst.


----------



## chappy086 (3. Juni 2014)

Nein das Geld ist nicht das Problem. Eher die Faulheit. 
Dieser verdammte Lüfter Ein und Ausbau und Mainboard Ein und Ausbau hat mir einmal gereicht (wechsel von Core i 7 2600 non K auf Core i 7 3770 k).

Ich mache das erst wenn eine CPU erscheint die sich leistungsmäßig wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Das ist nachvollziehbar.
Kann aber eine Weile dauern bis es CPUs gibt die wirklich spürbar mehr Leistung in Games liefern als der 3770k.


----------



## chappy086 (3. Juni 2014)

Jop das glaub ich dir sofort 

Naja die Leistung reicht mir momentan vom gesamten PC.

Das Einzige was mich momentan nervt ist dass ich kein Programm zum Laufen bringe mit OSD.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

chappy086 schrieb:


> Naja die Leistung reicht mir momentan vom gesamten PC.


 
Wäre schlimm wenn nicht.


----------



## tobiasalt (22. September 2014)

gibts denn einen großen Unterschied zwischen

​PCIE 3.0 x16 und PCIE 2.0 x16 ??


----------



## Sascha1971 (22. September 2014)

Ob 2.0 oder 3.0 egal soweit ich weiß. 2.0 mit 8x wäre nicht mehr so gut aber 3.0 wird eh nicht voll ausgereizt


----------



## tobiasalt (22. September 2014)

klasse, dann gibts nur eine neue Grafikkarte


----------



## Sascha1971 (22. September 2014)

Hier kannst mal kucken

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/


----------



## tobiasalt (22. September 2014)

danke, auf die 0,1-0,5 fps kann ich dann auch verzichten


----------



## Hübie (28. September 2014)

tobiasalt schrieb:


> gibts denn einen großen Unterschied zwischen
> 
> ​PCIE 3.0 x16 und PCIE 2.0 x16 ??


 
In 99% der Fälle nicht. PCI-Express wird erst dann wichtig wenn viele Daten über den Bus laufen (müssen). Das ist eigentlich nur dann der Fall wenn der VRAM voll läuft und ausgelagert wird. Dann merkt man erst die wirklichen Unterschiede zwischen 2.0 und 3.0. Du kannst also beruhigt 2.0 x16 oder 3.0 x8 einstellen ohne dass du es wohl jemals merken würdest


----------



## Dragonfire (8. Oktober 2014)

Hi Leute, 

hätte ne kurze Frage und zwar will ich meinen Gaming-Rechner (siehe Signatur) jetzt 4K/WQHD-fit machen. Vielleicht erstmal für Downsampling und so ab Weihnachten mit neuem Monitor.

Jetzt hab ich aber doch schon ne etwas ältere CPU und Mainboard (CPU: i7 2600k, MB: Asus P8P67 Evo). Da ich aber mit meiner CPU, selbst mit Standardtakt, noch nie so wirklich an ne Leistungsgrenze gekommen bin, die mich gestört hätte und hohe Auflösungen, soweit ich weiß, auch  eher nur in Richtung GPU schlagen, will ich mir ein GTX 970 SLI-Gespann einbauen und den Rest des Systems so belassen, wie es ist. Zumal ich die CPU ja auch noch bei Bedarf übertakten kann.

Seh ich das richtig(z.B. diese Benchmarks), dass es eigentlich kaum eine Rolle spielt, dass ich für ein brandneues SLI-Gespann nur zwei mal PCIe 2.0 x8-Slots verfügbar habe.

Will nur auf Nummer sicher gehen, drum frag ich mal hier nach, wo die Leute mehr Ahnung haben, als ich.


----------



## X-Cellence (19. Januar 2015)

Najaaa sieht bei CB z.b. anders aus.
Da verlierste ca. 24% je nach Game auch gar nix.du muss bei PCIe 1.0 gucken da ja --> 1.0 16x = 2.0 8x

Bericht: PCIe 3.0 vs. PCIe 2.0 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## WaldemarE (30. Januar 2015)

Moin Moin,

Hab da mal ne frage, um meinem SLI gepann etwas Luft zu verschaffen wollte ich meine Grakas etwas weiter auseinander Stecken. Soo nun zum Problem das ich dann habe, der oberste macht 16x und der unterste nur 4x muss ich große Einbußen in kauf nehmen oder soll lieber gleich ein neues Board kaufen?


----------



## chaotium (26. Juni 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Hab da mal ne frage, um meinem SLI gepann etwas Luft zu verschaffen wollte ich meine Grakas etwas weiter auseinander Stecken. Soo nun zum Problem das ich dann habe, der oberste macht 16x und der unterste nur 4x muss ich große Einbußen in kauf nehmen oder soll lieber gleich ein neues Board kaufen?



Vier mal kannste knicken, da NV acht aktive lanes vorschreibt und AMD nur 4 ^^


----------



## Leickpolo (6. Juli 2015)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Vier mal kannste knicken, da NV acht aktive lanes vorschreibt und AMD nur 4 ^^



echt ? ist ja krass


----------



## Mylo (6. Dezember 2016)

kann man die lanes zuweisen oder wo sehe ich welche 16 und 8 haben? habe das MPower von MSI


----------



## Hübie (9. Dezember 2016)

RTFM, Kollege. RTFM. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xe0n- (9. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> kann man die lanes zuweisen oder wo sehe ich welche 16 und 8 haben? habe das MPower von MSI



40 lanes (16,0,0,0)(16,16,0,0)(16,16,0,8)
28 lanes(16,0,0,0)(16,8,0,0)(8,8,8,0)


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> kann man die lanes zuweisen oder wo sehe ich welche 16 und 8 haben? habe das MPower von MSI



zuweise kannst du nichts.
Welche Slots elektrisch mit 16 Bahnen angebunden sind, steht im Handbuch.


----------



## Kell-Conerem (22. Mai 2021)

Ich wärme mal diesen alten Thread hier auf mit einer Bitte an einen Benutzer oder an die Redaktion wenn sie mal wieder eine GPU testen. Ich bräuchte einen Benchmark Test in PCIe3 mit nur 8 Lanes. Da meine GPU schon sehr am Ende ihrer Lebensdauer angelangt ist suche ich Ersatz. Jedoch bleibt das System so wie es ist und da liegt der Hacken. Ich habe nur 8 PCIe3 Lanes zur Verfügung. (die anderen Lanes werden vom M.2 Slot abgezweigt) Also wenn sich gerade irgendwer mit einem PCIe3 System spielt und eine GPU einbaut bitte einen kurzen Test auf einem PCIe3 8 Lane Slot. (1 Spiel zum vergleich reicht völlig aus)


----------



## X-Cellence (22. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte das hier tatsächlich noch abonniert und mich gerade erschrocken 
Denke die bessere Wahl wäre deine M.2 als PCIe 2.0 anzuschließen mit einer Adapterkarte, du verlierst schon einiges an GPU Leistung sonst.
Kann ich aber auch kurz testen @4K
Welches Game denn? Ist sehr vom Game abhängig.


----------



## Kell-Conerem (22. Mai 2021)

ist wirklich egal welches Spiel.
Naja ich hätte eh noch den 2. M2 Slot aber der ist bei 1000MB/S gedeckelt, der erste Nutzt die vollen PCIe3 /4Lanes aus.
Edit 13:30
Da du eine 3090 hast wirst du sicher einen einbruch haben aber anhand des Framerateeinbruchs kann ich eroieren welche GPU ich verwenden kann ohne diese auszubremsen. Auf jeden fall kann ich bis zu 80% mehrleistung sicher zu meiner derzeitigen GPU rausholen. Habe da einen alten Test gefunden in der ein R290x CF gespann auf 2x 8lane PCIe2! getestet wurde.  und da waren es 180% in etwa rohleistung die rauskam.
Wenn ich nach dem Test gehe sollte  ich eine RX5700 (XT) die in etwa 180% der leistung meiner derzeitigen gpu hat noch verbauen können ohne diese auszubremsen.


----------



## X-Cellence (22. Mai 2021)

Mein Ergebnis hat mich jetzt auch überrascht. Hab jetzt aber auch nur die max. Werte in einer ruhigen Szene getestet Kann sich natürlich auch bei min. FPS im Gefecht noch ändern.

Cyberpunk 2077:
PCIe 4.0 16x  54,0fps
PCIe 3.0 16x  53,5fps
PCIe 3.0    8x  52,0fps

COD Modern Warefare:
PCIe 4.0 8x  107,5fps (ist ja quasi 3.0 16x)
PCIe 3.0 8x  106,0fps

Yep kannst du so machen


----------



## Kell-Conerem (22. Mai 2021)

Vielen herzlichen Dank.  D.H. ich brauch mir nicht wirklich um die Leistung sorgen machen. Selbst eine High-End GPU von heute kann  mit PCIe3 - 8Lanes betrieben werden.


----------

